# I'm fuming at my dog - question about wormers



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi.

I got Frontline for Cat & Dog yesterday & today was preparing it for them both. My dog scoffs it so that is no problem at all. However, the cat is. So I put it sneakily in the cat's wet food & turned around for mere seconds (cat food is in a high location btw) & I turned around to find the part of the cat food with the wormer gone. 

:mad5:

Is cat wormer particularly harmful to dogs? I know it's for cats & not dogs etc but I am just curious if I need to pump her stomach or not... 

She didn't have the dog wormer AND the cat wormer, just the cat. Am livid with her. Usually not an issue when the cat food is put out so of all the days to get manage to get past me. :mad5:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i wouldnt have thought dog eating cat wormer would do any harm

i'm sorry but your post made me smile! your dog sounds a bit Naughty!:lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She's usually a very good dog. Hell, she's so good sometimes she will wait patiently if the cat budges her out of the way for the dog food (I don't allow this obviously).

But that wet cat food is too irresistible, obviously. The annoying part is the cat still isn't wormed!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Ermmm not sure if I got this right. Isn't frontline a spot on


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry, yeah, I meant drontal.


----------



## sophieblue (Mar 22, 2009)

Frontline is a spot on flea treatment. It is intended to be applied to the skin and absorbed. It is not an oral treatment. It is also NOT a wormer. It is not to be ingested as it could be toxic. Unlikely but there is a risk.

If you have just got mixed up and gave a worming tablet such as drontal then it will do no harm your dog having the cats wormer in addition to its own. Any concerns leave it a week before giving the dog its own dose.

However if you have given frontline in the food I recommend contacting your vet immediately.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wondering this myself. My dog Todd ate his Drontal, turned round, and ate the cats too!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't....


----------



## sophieblue (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry you replied saying it was drontal when i was writing my reply! As is said if your dog has had the cats drontal will do no harm, is the same product just a low dose for the cats weight. If you do have any concerns then leave it a week before giving the dogs full dose but drontal is a very safe product and the risk of overdosing is very low.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldnt put wormers in food,to unreliable,i always give it directly


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I tried that approach but the cat was having non of it. Got as far as a lick & that was it.


----------

